# Walley loves scrambled eggs......



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

but only about twice a week. Otherwise he turns his nose up at them. He was chowing down on this day............


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQjnswo4QEM


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CUTE, Renee!

Next, of course, he will have to have his own place setting at the table!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> CUTE, Renee!
> 
> Next, of course, he will have to have his own place setting at the table!


Oh no.....he thinks our plate is HIS plate and he just lets us eat off of it. LOL...If I'm eating something, I can break off a bite for him, but he doesn't WANT that......he want's to nibble off of mine. You should see him eat grits......he loves those too.......after they cool off, I put a little on the rim of the bowl and he goes to town, then has a grit face cause they stick to his beak. Then he walks to the edge of the counter, wipes his face, they fall to the floor and the dogs get it up...We've got us a system here!! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I hear you, Renee...sure saves on a garbage disposal! ROFL

Bet he has impeccable table manners too! Hey, he's saying, "I don't want LEFTOVERS!" 

Haven't had Grits in YEARS! Reminds me of Cream of Wheat! I swear there are more ways to eat Grits than just about any other food on the planet!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, he is adorable - made sure he got every bite too! I can't get Dean to eat anything like that.

Wally has an impressive crest - Dean has only 2 or 3 little feathers on his topknot. 

BTW, I have SUCCEEDED in trimming Dean's feathers as they're growing out. When he sits on the arm of my chair, I take out the scissors and just hold them so he can see them and casually start clipping any that I see are growing out. So far, so good.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, he is adorable - made sure he got every bite too! I can't get Dean to eat anything like that.
> 
> Wally has an impressive crest - Dean has only 2 or 3 little feathers on his topknot.
> 
> BTW, I have SUCCEEDED in trimming Dean's feathers as they're growing out. When he sits on the arm of my chair, I take out the scissors and just hold them so he can see them and casually start clipping any that I see are growing out. So far, so good.


It took me literaly, about 2 years before Walley would touch anything besides seeds. I kept putting in different things and one day he just decided to eat some broccoli. Now he eats broccoli, carrots, scrambled eggs...he won't touch a fried or boiled egg.......he loves toast, sesame seeds off of a bun from Burger King or one of those places.....ANY kind of chip or cracker and peanuts.........
There is no way that Walley would let me touch him with a pair of scissors.......I can hear him squawking now........LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute, Renee! Walley certainly cleaned up his plate or his table as the case may be  !

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So cute. He really enjoys it.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

Wally sure loves his scrambled eggs! How cute, I'm sure these offer some good nutrition every once in awhile. I wonder if your pigeons or any of our pigeons would appreciate and/or benefit from a little scrambled egg once in awhile and if they would eat it?

What's that constant clicking all during the video though?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Renee,
> 
> Wally sure loves his scrambled eggs! How cute, I'm sure these offer some good nutrition every once in awhile. I wonder if your pigeons or any of our pigeons would appreciate and/or benefit from a little scrambled egg once in awhile and if they would eat it?
> 
> What's that constant clicking all during the video though?


That clicking is very aggravating I know.........we thought it was because we were using an "off brand" memory card, so Everett bought the one that is "recommended" for use in our camera. It still clicks..........LOL
He's watching some JVC digital camcorders on Ebay. We're thinking about buying one. 
Don't know about pigeons eating scrambled eggs........never tried that one.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wally is SO adorable!! My princess of wales is like that when I have food; she doesn't want the piece I break off for her, she wants what's on the plate!  Thanks for sharing the cuteness.


----------

